# Some pics!



## f.wattiez (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello,

P. walhbergii

















B. mendica





R. basalis









D. truncata


----------



## f.wattiez (Aug 20, 2009)

D. lobata

















E. pennata


----------



## f.wattiez (Aug 20, 2009)

H. coronatus





























Bests regards, François!


----------



## jarek (Aug 20, 2009)

Love truncatas, Whalhberhii are charming and B.mendica is smashing


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Aug 20, 2009)

So Beautiful!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2009)

you have beautiful skills!


----------



## leviatan (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice collection! I really like your D. truncata


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 20, 2009)

That D. truncata is sweet!!!

Great pics!


----------



## ismart (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice pics!  Awsome collection you got going.


----------



## Pelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## f.wattiez (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello,

Thank's!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## massaman (Aug 21, 2009)

interesting set of images and wonder if you do any breeding of any of those you took pictures from and well just curious is all!


----------



## spicey (Aug 21, 2009)

H. coronatus looks like a beautiful delicate flower!


----------



## jarek (Aug 21, 2009)

what instar are your pennatas?


----------



## f.wattiez (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello,

Empusa pennata is L4 i think! it is the first time that I high this species, I am not on at 100%. I have few L3/L4 and L1/L2.

Bests regards, François!


----------

